
Use Golden Ratio for time management - grantgrant
http://www.guotime.com/2011/07/use-golden-ratio-for-time-management-its-not-what-you-know-its-how-you-say-it/
======
walrus
I don't see how the golden ratio fits in. How is it any better than, for
example, 1.3 or 1.9?

~~~
zimpenfish
Because it's golden! Honestly. Does 1.3 have a special name? No! If it did,
it'd be the Copper Ratio at best and that'd be a rubbish blog post that would
gain no traffic at all.

